# New Audi R8 V10 vs. GT-R



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Newest from Audi is the R8 with V10 Gallardo engine.
Autocar - Audi R8 gets V10 power
How well will the R8 stack up against the GT-R?

A few data:
R8: 1680 kg and 518 HP
GT-R: 1740 kg and 485 hp

On paper it looks as if the Audi will be faster but will it make 7:29 on the ring?
I think the GT-R will stand the test, mainly due to better 4-wheel drive system.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Who cares when this Audi costs £104,675 with flappy paddles.....

£104,675 for an Audi.....

£104,675 for an _Audi_.....

£104,675 for an *Audi*.....


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah you can get 2 gtrs for the price of the R8, however the R8 is one stunning car


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yeh but say it slowly.....

*£104,675 for an Audi.....*


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

haha, i know! too much for a car. it's very much over priced


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

It is a lovely car but blimey! Break that £100k barrier and you are in serious car territory.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

and 390ft/lb is poor for a V10!!


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

that is quite poor, plus at 8000rpm.
the v12 le mans version they mention sounds interesting


----------



## LSky (Feb 11, 2005)

Jacey Boy said:


> and 390ft/lb is poor for a V10!!


Well that would be for a Lambo V10, but it seems that even though Audi own Lamborghini the V10 used by Audi is not a Lambo engine, for instance the V angle of the Lambo is 88 degrees and the Audi is 90 degrees and they share no internal parts- apparently. Now i dont know if the R8 is using the Lambo or Audi unit but the Latest S6 and RS6 cars use the Audi engine.. I dunno


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I do have to admit though - the Audi R8 sounds the business. Absolutely amazing exhaust note. Sends shivers down my spine everytime I hear one in person, and I've heard so many exotics I ought to be jaded.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd say it'd be pretty close in a straight line.. Is that the same eninge as a Gallardo??


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

SORRY just read the link.. I keep up with a gallardo easily on track in my standard r32..

As has been mentioned torque is the issue..


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

The R8 with the V10 engine is a real super car, even if it doesn't look much bettert hen a full modded TT. If somebody really likes the badge that much, he have to spend the money thought.

Wait until 2010 when the new NSX V10 hits the market (hopefully:chuckle. That's the real car to wait for, next to the 2009 GTR.


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

The real problem is that it's too expensive for an Audi. For that price you better get a 911.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Unfortunately a V10 NSX with a front engine layout just doesn't feel the same.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

thb_da_one said:


> The real problem is that it's too expensive for an Audi. For that price you better get a 911.


One could argue the same about the GTR. 

"The real problem is that it's too expensive for a Nissan. For that price you better get a Cayman."


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

doggiehowser said:


> One could argue the same about the GTR.
> 
> "The real problem is that it's too expensive for a Nissan. For that price you better get a Cayman."


I will assume that this was not a serious post - after it was made at 4.30 in the morning so you could have been tired or drinking. :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

doggiehowser said:


> One could argue the same about the GTR.
> 
> "The real problem is that it's too expensive for a Nissan. For that price you better get a *Gayman*."


:chuckle:

how should the Audi be faster around a track then a Gallardo,i mean they are basicly the same cars,one is a Audi,one a Lambo,but that doesnt make it faster......the Audi will ever be the poor mans Lambo...thats how i see them Audi´s


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> how should the Audi be faster around a track then a Gallardo,i mean they are basicly the same cars,one is a Audi,one a Lambo,but that doesnt make it faster......the Audi will ever be the poor mans Lambo...thats how i see them Audi´s


Evo mag pitted the R8 against the Gallardo at Bedford. R8 won.

I remember another US mag got the same results.

But this was for the old Gallardo. Not the new LP560. Then again, an R8 with a V10 might be something else.


----------



## Haywire (May 29, 2008)

The r8 is a wonderfully balanced car and Audi have done a fine job with the traction management system. The Gallardo is a beast but sometimes the things that make a supercar a supercar work against it on track with respect to the driver pushing on/confidence etc...


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

ere is the official data for the v10 powered r8,it'll put an end to peoples predictions about its power etc...

Costing £99,575 on-the-road with a six speed manual gearbox and £104,665 with R tronic sequential shift transmission, the 525bhp R8 range-topper weighs only 31kg more than the V8 powered version at 1,620kg – giving a useful power to weight ratio of 324PS per ton.

The 5.2 litre FSI V10 is mounted longitudinally behind the cockpit, and is almost identical to the unit in the R8 LMS says Audi. Making its 525PS maximum at 8,000rpm with 530Nm of torque delivered at 6,500rpm, the V10 RS8 is good for 0-62mph in 3.9secs and a top speed of 196mph – making it the fastest production Audi ever. The 420PS V8 version knocks off 0-62mph in 4.6secs and tops out at a mere 187mph.

With the V10 engine mounted as close as possible to the centre of the car, Audi says its engineers have achieved near perfect weight distribution of 44 percent front / 56 percent rear. Dry sump lubrication has also been adopted for the engine in order to keep the installation – and therefore the centre of gravity – as close to the tarmac as possible.

Visually the R8 V10 is similar to the V8, but the new top model gets unique 19ins alloy wheels and a handful of subtle body mods. These include high-gloss front grille and front air intakes, more pronounced side sills, wider side cooling vents, high gloss rear air outlets, oval tailpipes and a new rear diffuser.

The V10 also boasts a ‘world first’, says Audi – all LED headlamps. For the first time high intensity diodes are used for low and high beam settings as well as for the indicators.

Inside, extra standard equipment included electric adjustment and heating for the Nappa leather seats, DVD satnav, and a 465 watt B&O sound system.


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> Who cares when this Audi costs £104,675 with flappy paddles.....
> 
> £104,675 for an Audi.....
> 
> ...


Ah the irony that this is said on a forum full of people paying £50+k on a DATSUN... 

I thought this would be last place I would find a badge snob.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

BT52 said:


> Ah the irony that this is said on a forum full of people paying £50+k on a DATSUN...
> 
> I thought this would be last place I would find a badge snob.


Nice try Troll boy!

No snobbery here my little friend. Just an honest appraisal of a £100k+ Audi competing in a price bracket with some extremely good cars.

Read it again...

£104,675 for an Audi.....


Or £50,000 more than a DATSUN......


Back in your cave!

p.s. please try to explain how a purchaser of a DATSUN, as you put it, can be a badge snob?? Something of a contradiction in terms!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

This is data from german tuner GP,a highly modded R8 driven by a ex pro racedriver against me in my Evo 9 Wagon with full interieur,short under 400horses,both cars on semislicks,same day.......is the R8 really a good car??










Red is my Wagon,Blue the R8,my time was 0.6 of a sec faster then the sportscars time....both without big drivingmistakes....

It cant even stand against an evo wagon with a trackday driver...........so i doubt the V10 will change anything there,its a nice car to go infront of the nightclub,but its no supercar/sportscar....

140000€:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Would not pay as much for the R8V10 as i pay for my Datsun:wavey:


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

doggiehowser said:


> One could argue the same about the GTR.
> 
> "The real problem is that it's too expensive for a Nissan. For that price you better get a Cayman."


A cayman... I assume you must be kidding. :chuckle:


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Come on, we are saying the Audi badge is no "match" for a Porsche one for the same price, whatever the performance edge the Audi has over the Porsche.

Yet, we have no qualms about buying the Nissan badged car when a Porsche one costs the same? 

The Nissan is better bang for the buck than the Cayman/Gayman. That's why I got the GTR over the Cayman.

But the same reasoning should apply to the Audi, shouldn't it?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't think the badge matters, but it still costs at least £40K more for a manual R8 V10 and even more for the flappy paddle version. Thats about 80% more expensive for a car that is pretty much the same performance wise, so where is the extra £40K going in the R8 V10?


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

FWIW, I'd kill for a manual gearbox R35. Sure, I'd be slower than the DSG bloke, but if there is one thing I do miss on my old Evo8MR in my R35, it's the level of involvement in driving stick. I guess there's something to be said for the driving feel/involvement, which IMHO a midship engine rear bias AWD arrangement might "feel" better than a Front Engine rear bias AWD arrangement even if the R8 turns out slower.

In any case, the yardstick for comparison we were talking about earlier is the Porsche. Both the GTR and the R8 are priced within the ballparks of two different cars in the Porsche range. In both cases, the R8 and the GTR outperform the equivalent Porsche's of their price range, so the question was why the Audi (or Nissan) over the more "valued" badge of the Porsche.


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> Nice try Troll boy!
> 
> No snobbery here my little friend. Just an honest appraisal of a £100k+ Audi competing in a price bracket with some extremely good cars.
> 
> ...


Just listen to yourself.
"£104,675 for an Audi.." 

Why is it it an issue that it is an Audi? If it had a Lamborghini badge would you have made that comment? By all accounts it is not only going to compete with some very good cars, but will be better than them as well.

You clearly have a problem with that yet presumably have no problem with the Gallardo. You presumably scoff at people who mock the GTR as being an expensive Datsun?

"Just an honest appraisal of a £100k+ Audi competing in a price bracket with some extremely good cars."

And how would you appraise a £55k _Nissan_ competing in a price bracket with some extremely good cars?

See what I am getting at? 

I'm no troll. I have a black edition coming in May.


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

doggiehowser said:


> Come on, we are saying the Audi badge is no "match" for a Porsche one for the same price, whatever the performance edge the Audi has over the Porsche.
> 
> Yet, we have no qualms about buying the Nissan badged car when a Porsche one costs the same?
> 
> ...


Exactly my point. :bowdown1:

I agree that the V8 R8 makes the V10 look poor value though. Just as the GTR makes the V-Spec look poor value.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

trondhla said:


> Newest from Audi is the R8 with V10 Gallardo engine.
> Autocar - Audi R8 gets V10 power
> How well will the R8 stack up against the GT-R?
> 
> ...


528hp (535ps)
1620kg manual
1625kg R-tronic (future DSG S-Tronic)


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

dont know why,but looks sh+t to me,too much of a blown up TTuke:

Has nothing special to me,really,a friend has a TTS,white,if he would put a black tape behind his door,would look the same:nervous:


Can someone tell me if this is a TT or a R8: :nervous:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

BT52 said:


> Just listen to yourself.
> "£104,675 for an Audi.."
> 
> Why is it it an issue that it is an Audi? If it had a Lamborghini badge would you have made that comment? By all accounts it is not only going to compete with some very good cars, but will be better than them as well.
> ...


I do listen to myself, but sadly it would appear you dont..

My issue is not that is an Audi per se, but that there is a jump from £82,495 OTR for the R8 with R-Tronic, to £104,655 for the V10 version.

And yet apart from some new alloys, some bodystyling changes, there is scant justification for a £24,000 rise when all the V10 gets is the same engine as used in the S6 and the S8. 

You cannot compare my opinion about a £100k Audi or a £100k Lamborghini when they offer 2 very different things. Lamborghini are a supercar brand, Audi are not and as such £100k for an Audi is extreme and OTT.

Again you cannot compare this scenario with the GTR as the R35 is a technological tour de force at a measly (for a supercar level of performance) £55k. That is the precise reason why I can confidently argue against the "it's just a Datsun" comments. It is a supreme example of what is achieveable for a reasonable cost and its batters anything up to £100k in almost every area.

I have no habit of "scoffing" as you put it, instead I would offer anyone who would mock the GTR a chance to drive it first and ask what else achieves what the GTR can for anywhere near the money. Those that mock the GTR clearly are badge snobs, or ignorant of the facts at the very least.

As for "appraising a £55k _Nissan_ competing in a price bracket with some extremely good cars" its rather easy. The 55K nissan is as I've said earlier an absolute bargain of a car considering its technology and capability, and is competing at a far, far lower price bracket. That again is why the comparison you make just doesn't stand true. If Audi sold the R8 from £60k to £80k then I would be far happier. My issue has never been so much about the R8's capabilities per se, but instead the over inflated price Audi has placed upon a slightly different model.

And like I posted earlier, it is rather contradictory of you to call me a "badge snob" when I am awaiting my £55k Datsun on the basis of me finding a £100k Audi OTT.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The really really strange and funny thing about all the doubters and detractors of the GTR ,whether it's the performance 0 to 62 or it's price ,transmission, LC etc are mainly from people that dont own one or have never driven one


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

stealth said:


> The really really strange and funny thing about all the doubters and detractors of the GTR ,whether it's the performance 0 to 62 or it's price ,transmission, LC etc are mainly from people that dont own one or have never driven one


and have no intention of buying one...


----------



## chillin (Dec 1, 2007)

As far as the V10 being over priced compared to the V8 version of the R8 - compare the likes of RS4, RS6 - M3 & M5 over their respective mainstream models. The RS4 was in the £52k+ range an A4 3.2 FSI quattro was around £35k (ish), I drove an RS4 for a year and to me it was worth every penny.

People will buy the V10 R8 for the design, the extra performance and exactly because it is an Audi - a brilliantly designed car. Just the brand has lesser mainstream models doesnt detract anything from the R8's ability. Audi have merely moved into another niche sector and have (IMO) done an excellent job - if anything, the R8 V8 was probably over priced in the first instance - if it was in the £65-£70k range it would have had the same effect on the V10 version £90-£95k and then we'd all be raising our eyebrows as to how Porsche, Lambo & Ferrari were charging so much.

Remember also that the V spec GTR is rumoured to be priced in the £70-£75k range (I guess that might start a whole new arguement, haha)

What the GTR has done has made everyone ask, what the other majors are doing in their pricing strategies - Nissan have got it bang on, awesome car, awesome performace (I just got passed by one coming out of Bangkok a week ago) it was like being passed by the Starship Enterprise, the only exception being I could hear Scotty saying "Dinnae worry Captain, the engine can take it nae problem" (for the record, I'm not a trekky)

The R8 wont offer anything that the GTR doesnt already do, but i'd still have one over a 911 turbo.


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

BT52 said:


> Just listen to yourself.
> "£104,675 for an Audi.."
> 
> Why is it it an issue that it is an Audi? If it had a Lamborghini badge would you have made that comment? By all accounts it is not only going to compete with some very good cars, but will be better than them as well.
> ...


That you Mark?
How's the family?

Alan.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Look at it as a very cheap LP560 (£150,000).


----------



## ali-gtr (Feb 19, 2006)

Is this one worth £100k+?


----------



## ali-gtr (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry, ill try again...

SUPERCARS.NET - Comprehensive Specifications, Galleries & Forums since 1996


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The R8 wont offer anything that the GTR doesnt already do said:


> I would rather have anything over a 911 turbo


----------



## Wink (May 29, 2007)

dilz87 said:


> ere is the official data for the v10 powered r8,it'll put an end to peoples predictions about its power etc...
> 
> Costing £99,575 on-the-road with a six speed manual gearbox and £104,665 with R tronic sequential shift transmission, the 525bhp R8 range-topper weighs only 31kg more than the V8 powered version at 1,620kg – giving a useful power to weight ratio of 324PS per ton.
> 
> ...



Do you want to know the REALLY funny thing?

Both the V10 Audi and GTR engine were developed at exactly the same place! The Audi engine would have even been tested on the exact same dynamometers!


----------



## maxzugkraft (Feb 25, 2008)

What is this " same place"?


----------

